# College Recruiting



## NorCal (Jul 6, 2020)

Besides TopDrawer, is there another site that shows a list of players committing, college rosters, etc...

Thanks


----------



## NorCal (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks like the NCAA dead period will be extended to October 31st.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Besides TopDrawer, is there another site that shows a list of players committing, college rosters, etc...
> 
> Thanks


Try Soccerwire


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 14, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Looks like the NCAA dead period will be extended to October 31st.


 Where are you seeing dead period extended to October 31st?


----------



## MMMM (Jul 14, 2020)

NorCal said:


> Besides TopDrawer, is there another site that shows a list of players committing, college rosters, etc...
> 
> Thanks


Top Drawer is the best we’ve found. That doesn’t mean it’s great. Their rankings aren’t worth much after the top 10 clubs/players — club politicking seems to make a big difference — but the commitments have trended fairly accurate. We’ve found the school’s website to be the most accurate source for current roster.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Jul 22, 2020)

kind of tough to recruit especially when you can't see players play, especially for low D1, D2 and D3.  Most coaches already miss 50% of the time, I wonder what those percentages be now


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> kind of tough to recruit especially when you can't see players play, especially for low D1, D2 and D3.  Most coaches already miss 50% of the time, I wonder what those percentages be now


I'll bet they're going to spend a lot more time on the phone with club coaches they already have a relationship with.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll bet they're going to spend a lot more time on the phone with club coaches they already have a relationship with.


 That's exactly what's going to happen! More time on Zoom calls and coaches wanting to see your current training sessions. I hear schools are going to Virtual Campus Tours now.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 8, 2020)

My 2022 daughter was invited to a virtual tour. Actually pretty helpful to get a look at facilities, hear from coaches in real time discussion format from thousands of miles away.  

Once she narrows it down to a few contenders over the next year, in person meet ups and visits will be a must.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 8, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My 2022 daughter was invited to a virtual tour. Actually pretty helpful to get a look at facilities, hear from coaches in real time discussion format from thousands of miles away.
> 
> Once she narrows it down to a few contenders over the next year, in person meet ups and visits will be a must.


One of the cool things I stumbled across was youtube videos made by current players.  They're usually called something like "a day in the life of a D1 athlete" or something similar.  Some female/player from Baylor did a great series... a couple of players from Stanford, etc.  It's neat because you get to see a lot of their daily routine, campus, facilities, schedule, etc.  I'm sure your daughter has already seen a million of these but, if not, check it out.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 8, 2020)

@outlaw thanks for the tip...I’ll pass it along to her.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 8, 2020)

@The Outlaw 
@Giesbock 

Hey guys, I just wanted to say, "great team work.  Way to be there for each other."


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 8, 2020)

Guess talking about soccer makes for a mellow afternoon.

anyone catch Chelsea / Bayern?  That was verging on sublime play.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 8, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Guess talking about soccer makes for a mellow afternoon.
> 
> anyone catch Chelsea / Bayern?  That was verging on sublime play.


I'm always happy to talk soccer.  But what's been going on in society the last year or so is disgraceful.

Didn't see that game... Barca and Napoli was on and, since I don't get to see Messi often, I watched that.  Can't seem to figure out why Luis Suarez won't get his Freddie Mercury mouth fixed.  Lewandowski maybe be the best 9 on the planet and Messi dives more than I remember.  

How did Pulisic look or is he still hurt?


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 8, 2020)

The Bundesliga Champs surgically dismantled Chelsea today.  Pulisic is still hurt but not sure it would have mattered even if he’d played.  
Wierd to watch with that command of the ball, they’re usually one touch, no throw ins cause it’s never out of control, almost slow motion because there’s never frantic or stressed play.  I gotta believe MLS players are asking themselves “how can I play like that??”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> The Bundesliga Champs surgically dismantled Chelsea today.  Pulisic is still hurt but not sure it would have mattered even if he’d played.
> Wierd to watch with that command of the ball, they’re usually one touch, no throw ins cause it’s never out of control, almost slow motion because there’s never frantic or stressed play.  I gotta believe MLS players are asking themselves “how can I play like that??”


Watched the replay today.  Neuer must have tied one on the night before.


----------



## dk_b (Aug 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Watched the replay today.  Neuer must have tied one on the night before.


I've told this story before but I will tell it again . . . 

I was watching my daughter's game with a good friend who was an excellent GK in his younger days, still plays in men's leagues and was/is my daughter's biggest non-family member fan.  She's been the beneficiary of some really excellent GK coaching and has really solid fundamentals but they all make mistakes, even Neuer.  In this game, she did - she held the ball a bit too long at her feet and it resulted in her conceding a goal.  My friend then told me about Neuer making a similar mistake some years ago when Pep was coaching him.  

Pep's response to the mistake was, "great job!  Do that every time! Shake it off!" (not those words but something similar in German or English or Catalan or Spanish).  

My response to my friend:  "I doubt Neuer's dad was saying that".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

dk_b said:


> I've told this story before but I will tell it again . . .
> 
> I was watching my daughter's game with a good friend who was an excellent GK in his younger days, still plays in men's leagues and was/is my daughter's biggest non-family member fan.  She's been the beneficiary of some really excellent GK coaching and has really solid fundamentals but they all make mistakes, even Neuer.  In this game, she did - she held the ball a bit too long at her feet and it resulted in her conceding a goal.  My friend then told me about Neuer making a similar mistake some years ago when Pep was coaching him.
> 
> ...


As a former goalkeeper and aficionado, I know he is (was) considered the world's best for awhile... and really prides himself on his footwork... but he looks so incredibly stiff to me.  It's like watching Ivan Drago in net.  Really great range and reflexes for a big boy, though.


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 9, 2020)

I predict that by next World Cup, Neuer will be out replaced by some young cat.


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I predict that by next World Cup, Neuer will be out replaced by some young cat.


Marc-Andre Ter Stegen. Should have already happened. MTS passed Neuer up about 3 years ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> I predict that by next World Cup, Neuer will be out replaced by some young cat.


I'd have to agree.  Never would have thought that but he looked rough.  Maybe just a bad game... I don't see them play that often.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 13, 2020)

Just a reminder - as we start a new high school year, you need to make sure your player is taking the classes that count for both college admission (A-G for most schools) and NCAA eligibility (16 core courses for D1). Most schools are adapting a new system (online, virtual, distance learning, hybrid learning model, etc..) so double check and make sure those courses are counting. Feel free to DM me if you have a specific question or if I can assist in any way. Good luck navigating this virtual educational world.


----------



## NorCal (Aug 18, 2020)

NCAA Eligibility Center COVID-19 Response FAQs
For Students Initially Enrolling Full Time in the 2021-22 Academic Year




			http://fs.ncaa.org/Docs/eligibility_center/COVID19_Fall2021_Public.pdf?j=83268710&sfmc_sub=832293739&l=7822357_HTML&u=724471870&mid=10892399&jb=60


----------



## Lightning Red (Sep 22, 2020)

2022 Commitments - from TDS:


2022 Commitments 9/21/20AllCASo Cal% So CalGK143214.29%D581158.62%M731268.22%F561358.93%20139188.96%


----------



## 310soccer (Sep 22, 2020)

Lightning Red said:


> 2022 Commitments - from TDS:
> 
> 
> 2022 Commitments 9/21/20AllCASo Cal% So CalGK143214.29%D581158.62%M731268.22%F561358.93%20139188.96%


 On TDS I only see 38 04's commitment unless your adding Freiya from MVLA on that list!


----------



## Lightning Red (Sep 22, 2020)

310soccer said:


> On TDS I only see 38 04's commitment unless your adding Freiya from MVLA on that list!


I added a girl I know committed to Utah last month that doesn't have a profile on TDS.


----------

